# Trekking



## Mahaviratents (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi all,


What are some of the essential accessories need while trekking?


----------



## jamie142 (Feb 10, 2018)

I am looking for same answers. I am have done trekking a couple of times, but dont have any proper experience of trecking and camping


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2018)

Begin your trekking preparing early, pick the right footwear for your trek, remember your strolling socks, construct leg quality with rec center work, assemble your strolling preparing, prepare on comparable strolling territory, work on utilizing your rucksack...








Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Make sure the stuff you get is not the cheap variety of stuff, eg, don't buy anything made in China. Also, its lightweight. You have the correct footwear for the type of terrain you will be traversing. And make sure you have your mobile (apologies, cell phone, and hope you are in the correct range)


----------



## Oldmaninthewoods (Jan 15, 2018)

I like the Lowa brand but everyone's feet are different. You have to try several on to get the right one. Don't go cheap on footwear period. The Lowa GTX line are excellent and have saved me broken ankles. If you're in rocky mountainous terrain don't wear lowtops of even midtops. Sidehilling is very painful without the proper footwear. With the added weight of a pack with 3 to 5 days of gear your feet and legs are your life. If your feet or legs get disabled in the wilderness you're screwed. Rant over....


----------

